# MOH Recipient SFC Petry To Retire



## Centermass (Jul 18, 2014)

2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment will conduct an official retirement ceremony in honor of Medal of Honor recipient Master Sgt. Leroy A. Petry July 23, at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.

Petry was awarded the Nation’s highest honor July 12, 2011 for his actions against an armed enemy in the vicinity of Paktya Province, Afghanistan May 26, 2008, when he was assigned to D Company, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.

Petry is retiring after 15 years of service to the nation.

He joined the U.S. Army September 1999 from his hometown of Santa Fe, N.M. After completing One Station Unit Training, the Basic Airborne Course and the Ranger Assessment and Selection Program all at Fort Benning, Ga., Petry was assigned to 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. He served as a grenadier, squad automatic rifleman, fire team leader, squad leader, operations sergeant, and a weapons squad leader. He has deployed eight times in support of the War on Terror with two tours to Iraq and six tours to Afghanistan.

Here he is below with some big shot SEAL. 







RLTW!


----------



## Grunt (Jul 18, 2014)

I wish him the absolute best success with the next chapter of his life. He certainly earned it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck with your future, Ranger!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 22, 2014)

Good luck, SFC Ranger!



Centermass said:


> ... with some big shot SEAL.


LOL!  With that winning smile I think @SAWMAN should go into politics...


----------



## JohnnyKash (Jul 25, 2014)

Good luck in your civilian ventures MSG! RLTW


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn...  Sawman has lost weight and hair in the last little while since we've seen him.... nice suit though.

Drive on MSG Petrie.


----------

